# www.unforgettablemaltese.com



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

They actual have a boy and girl for sale. Adorable.

www.unforgettablemaltese.com


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have met Eva at a show. She has some beautiful dogs. When I met her she was showing her boy Ch. Rhapsody's Remarkable a son of the very famous "Marc."

Her website has some great stuff. Her husband likes to take pictures at the shows and so if you go to her links section you can almost feel like you got to see the show by going through the slideshows they post.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are some beautiful dogs!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

They have a BEAUTIFUL site for sure and some VERY pretty doggies.

Thank you for sharing their site with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I met Eva and her husband at the Maltese Speciality Show in NJ this past summer. They are both very friendly and her husband is a bit of a comedian. We sat at the same table they were at for a luncheon and her husband had us all in stitches. Their babys are beautiful.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That little girl is a doll!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

The dates on the 2 for sale are from October, 4 mos. ago. Wonder if they are still there?

Beautiful website, but it froze up my computer and I had to reboot. Probably something in my settings I suppose. :huh:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I saw Eva at the Greenville SC show today, she was showing Radiant Crystal. Her dogs are simply beautiful>


----------

